
Cold fusion is now possible? - creolabs
https://ecat.com
======
drallison
Wikipedia has a summary,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energy_Catalyzer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energy_Catalyzer).
Unlikely to be true.

------
seeker61
Wow, that sounds to good to be ... the exact word escapes me at the moment.

------
pinewurst
To quote Betteridge's law of headlines, "Any headline that ends in a question
mark can be answered by the word no."

